# Bí quyết chăm sóc sắc đẹp cho mẹ bầu khi mang thai 3 tháng đầu



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (11/1/19)

Làm thế nào để giữ được vẻ đẹp trong suốt thai kỳ là một câu hỏi lớn với nhiều phụ nữ bởi vì mang thai khiến hình dáng và cơ thể chị em thay đổi rất nhiều. Một số mẹo sau sẽ giúp bạn bảo vệ sắc đẹp và sự tươi trẻ của mình ngay cả khi mang thai.





​
*1. Uống đủ nước là mẹo làm đẹp đơn giản mà hiệu quả khi bạn mang thai*
Đây là bí quyết mà ít chị em nghĩ tới. Trong suốt thai kỳ, cơ thể bạn cần nhiều nước hơn trong ngày. Bạn cần uống khoảng 10 ly hoặc ít nhất 2 lít nước mỗi ngày. Nước giúp thanh lọc và loại trừ các độc tố khỏi cơ thể. Hơn nữa, nước còn giúp duy trì đúng lượng nước ối trong cơ thể bạn. Điều này rất tốt cho thai nhi.

*2. Chọn đúng thực phẩm để giúp da hồng hào căng mịn*
Bổ sung đúng các loại rau củ, trái cây giàu vitamin C, vitamin A, các chất điện giải đầy đủ và ăn đủ chất dinh dưỡng giúp da bạn hồng hào và căng mịn hơn, từ đó trông bạn sẽ tươi trẻ hơn mỗi ngày đấy.

*3. Mẹo chăm sóc sức khỏe khi mang thai là luôn ngủ đủ giấc*
Tình trạng mệt mỏi một phần vì ốm nghén 3 tháng đầu thai kỳ thường là triệu chứng rất phổ biến. Nghỉ ngơi điều độ, ngủ đủ giấc rất quan trọng để bạn hồi phục sức khỏe, lấy lại thần thái, tránh cho mắt không thâm quầng…





​
*4. Duy trì cân nặng lý tưởng là mẹo chăm sóc sắc đẹp khi mới mang thai mà bạn không nên bỏ qua*
Tăng cân khi mang thai là điều đương nhiên để đảm bảo sức khỏe của cả mẹ và bé. Vì thế, bạn đừng quá lo lắng chuyện mình bị mất dáng. Một chế độ ăn uống hài hòa nhiều trái cây, rau củ, tránh các đồ ăn nhiều chất béo gây hại hay đồ ăn vặt nhiều dầu mỡ sẽ giúp bạn tăng cân đều đều và hợp lý.

*5. Vận động nhẹ nhàng*
Điều này cực kỳ quan trọng khi bạn mang thai 3 tháng đầu, 3 tháng giữa và cả 3 tháng cuối. Lúc này, bụng bầu vẫn còn nhỏ nên bạn có thể tham gia một số lớp học yoga để nhận được những lợi ích bất ngờ của yoga thai kỳ nhé.

Ngoài ra, việc đi bộ nhẹ nhàng cũng giúp máu huyết lưu thông, cải thiện tâm trạng rất tốt cho bạn.

*6. Bạn cần chăm sóc những vết rạn da khi mang thai để có làn da đẹp sau sinh*
Phần da bụng, đùi, hông… bắt đầu căng rạn khi bụng bầu dần to lên là điều rất phổ biến. Bạn có thể dùng một số loại kem trị rạn da có nguồn gốc tự nhiên để thoa hoặc nhờ bác sĩ tư vấn những phương pháp trị rạn da khi mang thai. Đơn giản hơn, bạn có thể dùng dầu dừa để dưỡng ẩm cho da, hạn chế các vết rạn da.





​
*7. Trang phục cho mẹ bầu giai đoạn đầu khi mới mang thai*
Khi bụng bầu ngày một lớn lên, bạn sẽ phải cần đến những loại trang phục thoải mái nhất. Những chiếc đầm free size, áo phom rộng, quần legging… phù hợp với vóc dáng và quan trọng hơn cả là sự thoải mái sẽ giúp bạn tự tin hơn rất nhiều.

*8. Mẹ bầu mới mang thai đừng quên chăm sóc da để luôn xinh đẹp*
Một số chị em thường có làn da sạch mụn sau khi mang thai nhưng một số khác lại ngược lại, da nổi mụn, thậm chí là sạm, nám. Đây là những thay đổi phổ biến khi hormone cơ thể thay đổi. Bạn cần trao đổi với chuyên gia da liễu hoặc bác sĩ của mình trước khi sử dụng bất kỳ sản phẩm chăm sóc da nào nhé. Đảm bảo chúng không có chứa các hóa chất độc hại và bạn chỉ nên sử dụng các sản phẩm có nguồn gốc tự nhiên.

*9. Hạn chế trang điểm khi mang thai để tránh kích ứng da*
Khi mang thai, làn da thường trở nên rất nhạy cảm. Vì vậy, bạn nên để mặt mộc thay vì lạm dụng đồ trang điểm để tránh tình trạng dị ứng khiến mọi thứ trở nên tệ hơn.

*10. Hãy cố gắng dành thời gian thư giãn*
Đây cũng là bí quyết quan trọng để bạn giữ gìn sức khỏe và sắc đẹp khi mang thai 3 tháng đầu. Những khó khăn trong lúc mang thai chắc chắn sẽ khiến bạn không ít lần căng thẳng nhưng bạn cần giữ bình tĩnh, không nên nổi giận vì nó có thể ảnh hưởng đến cả bé yêu trong bụng đấy.

Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ hãy truy cập vào fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/


----------



## tamngo (24/6/19)

Mẹ bầu là phải thật xinh, mẹ bầu nên chọn mỹ phẩm tự nhiên nhé. Chứ sợ mỹ phẩm mà không dùng là xấu đó, đặc biệt là son môi phải thoa nhé mẹ bầu ơi. Chứ xấu là chồng chê đó


----------



## thaixuan (24/6/19)

tamngo nói:


> Mẹ bầu là phải thật xinh, mẹ bầu nên chọn mỹ phẩm tự nhiên nhé. Chứ sợ mỹ phẩm mà không dùng là xấu đó, đặc biệt là son môi phải thoa nhé mẹ bầu ơi. Chứ xấu là chồng chê đó


Mình nghe nói dùng son ảnh hưởng tới thai nhi đó, mình đang mang bầu 3 tháng mà không dám xài nè, giờ nhìn cứ như ma í.


----------



## tamngo (24/6/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Mình nghe nói dùng son ảnh hưởng tới thai nhi đó, mình đang mang bầu 3 tháng mà không dám xài nè, giờ nhìn cứ như ma í.


Dùng đi bạn ơi, giờ nhiều son tự nhiên làm từ nguyên liệu tự nhiên tốt cho bà bầu lắm. Bạn tham khảo thử son môi tự nhiên NTLipstick nhé, giá okie mà dùng tốt lắm. Hồi bầu mình cũng dùng đi. Dùng đi không chồng chán đó.


----------



## Lưu Phương (11/7/19)

Thời kỳ 4.0 khi mang thai bà bầu vẫn xinh đẹp nhờ những thông tin bổ ích trên. Bên cạnh đó, mẹ nhớ chăm sóc sức khỏe thật tốt để con yêu phát triển khỏe mạnh nhé. Đừng quên bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu là cực kỳ quan trọng nha.


----------



## tamngo (14/7/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Mình nghe nói dùng son ảnh hưởng tới thai nhi đó, mình đang mang bầu 3 tháng mà không dám xài nè, giờ nhìn cứ như ma í.


Bạn Thái xuân đã mua son chưa bạn?


----------



## thaixuan (14/7/19)

tamngo nói:


> Bạn Thái xuân đã mua son chưa bạn?


Ah bữa mình ghé mua rồi, trời ơi son gì 19 màu, lựa mỏi cả mắt luôn. Được cái nhìn là biết son tự nhiên, mùi thơm nhẹ nhẹ nữa. Thích lắm í, cảm ơn bạn nhé


----------



## thaixuan (14/7/19)

thaixuan nói:


> Ah bữa mình ghé mua rồi, trời ơi son gì 19 màu, lựa mỏi cả mắt luôn. Được cái nhìn là biết son tự nhiên, mùi thơm nhẹ nhẹ nữa. Thích lắm í, cảm ơn bạn nhé


Hihi không có chi nè, chia sẻ để giúp được các mẹ bầu luôn xinh đjep là mình vui rồi. Bên NTmart cũng còn nhiều loại mỹ phẩm tự nhiên tốt lắm í bạn.


----------

